# Random Images - Newborns and teens



## Peanuts (Jul 2, 2008)

ah!  I love summer, except everything is relatively busy so I am just getting around to editing.  I have to finish an entire grad order, finish editing the newborn session, my cousin's 'senior' session.  Then I have to prepare for next weeks two engagement sessions and a toddler. Yee-haw!

Anyways, to keep my sanity I thought I would share some of the images 

If you want any stats just ask! (All shot in manual)

1. This is my cousin. While I was visiting all my relatives in Ontario/Michigan I offered to do a mini session with him for free and we had a _blast_.

f/1.2  1/200  ISO250 85mm







2.  Can you guess what his passion is?  He had really red skin tones for the session since he was doing a week long basketball camp and was thoroughly sunnified!
f/4  1/200 ISO  ISO400 45mm





3. Honestly, I _decreased_ his redness here.
f/1.2  1/800  ISO250 85mm





4.  Babushka?  This newborn was such a sweetheart but she refused to slep for three hours straight.  All of the images I post were taken within a 30 minute period at the end  
f/4.5  1/160 ISO500  100mm (natural light via window to camera left)





5.
f/2.8 1/125 ISO800 67mm (natural light via window behind myself..oops)





6.
f/8 1/250 ISO200  28mm  (using a softbox to the right)





7.
f/8 1/250 ISO200  28mm  (using a softbox to the right)





8.
f/8 1/250 ISO200  28mm  (using a softbox to the right)





9. I'm just going to throw this in because it makes me laugh
f/3.2 1/160 ISO250 24mm





10.  Last but not least is my grandfather
f/1.8 1/800 ISO160 85mm





Thanks for looking!


----------



## noescape (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow- I'm impressed!!! These are great IMO! I'm loving the Belgian/Haflinger/?


----------



## gpimages (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!  I believe it is a Haflinger (from searching them on google)


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 2, 2008)

Fab stuff, as always.  I particularly love the first one, you nailed focus and color, it's beautiful!  SEnding you a PM!


----------



## toots23 (Jul 2, 2008)

wow awsome


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful beautiful images what lens are you using?


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jul 3, 2008)

These are all absolutely stunning work!


----------



## RowmyF (Jul 3, 2008)

These got a reaction out of me.

I always know a good shot when I see it and I say something out loud ( to myself )...a gasp...or a WOW... you got those!

I love #4 and I love #5..

You're incredibly talented!!!!!!

Can you share with us the lens you were using for these...tips on your post processing and your exiff  ( I know I'm asking a lot lol so whatever you can offer, I'll take!)


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Poppy67:  Here is the list of lenses I was using:

1,3,10: 85mm f/1.2L (borrowed, I adore this lens)
2: 45mm TS
4,5: 100mm f/2.8 Macro
6,7,8,9: 24-70 f/2.8 (my fave)

Rowmy: I don't think there is any better compliment then hearing that someone reacted to an image so thank you immensely!
I will post my EXIF data above each image right now and later today I will post a bit about my PP.

Oh and what the hey here is another one of my cousin
11.
f/2  1/500 ISO250  85mm (lit by reflector which you can see reflecting in the bottom left portion of his eye)


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay postprocessing!  

To begin with I shoot 100% and manual.  To help with getting bang on exposure I use a light meter which has probably saved my behind more then a few times.

Once I put them on my computer, I use Capture One to process them out to JPEGs.  I personally do very little editing in this program, usually some exposure tweaking, WB (I shoot completely in Auto WB right now - which I need to work on) and adding or taking away some contrast, the odd time cropping.  After this, I open the JPEGs in photoshop and this is where the fun starts 

Colour
I have a secret, I use a single action :blushing: .  now before anyne thinks that actions are the way to go, halt!  You need to have a good understanding of PS already as actions are essentially just a quicker way of getting around.  The one I use is Andrew's AIO action which I love since ti is so quick and I find it so universal.  I haven't bought a single other action and refuse to.  If I can't make due without this one then i just have to work some more on optimizing it for my needs.  Anyways, after running the basics of that I simply use curves to make it how I envision it 

BW

Yay! No actions here!  I just call it the Lab BW.  Most of this information I picked up from reading magazines so I can't take any credit but I love it because it creates this nice creamy, contrasty BW that work with essentially everything.   Here are the steps, you can make it a self-made action if you want to speed it up a bit.

1. image --> Mode --> Greyscale (yes discard information)
2. Image --> Mode --> Lab Colour
3.  Go to your palette and select 'Channels'
4. Delete 'b' channel
5.  Delete 'Alpha 2' channel
6.  Image --> Mode --> Greyscale
7.  Image --> Mode --> RGB Colour
8.  Duplicate layer and change blending mode to soft light (adjust opacity - watch the highlights!!)
8b. Optional: use curves to tweak a bit
9.  Burn and dodge to your hearts desire

The end


----------



## 3of11 (Jul 9, 2008)

Love the pictures!  And thanks for all the great information.


----------



## butterflygirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow! Nothing short of amazing! I confess, I have been lurking lately and not doing much posting, but I had to post a comment for these - great!

Also, I had a quick question - do you use a reflector for most of your outdoor shots or just for close-ups? I haven't been using one myself much, and have a couple of senior sessions coming up - so I was thinking of maybe using it more - what do you think?

Again GREAT work!


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 17, 2008)

No problem - I am all for sharing information!

Butterflygirl - If I have an extra pair of hands I always bring my reflector along since it works wonders for adding in a catchlight on those cloudy days and honestly, the subject usually cracks up when the extra pair of hands is awkwardly trying to position the reflector. If you don't have an extra pair of hands, you can still have it for headshots, just ahve the subject hold it at about waste height and it gets rid of some ugly shadows - plus, I tell them it is the quickest way to get a tan


----------



## butterflygirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> No problem - I am all for sharing information!
> 
> Butterflygirl - If I have an extra pair of hands I always bring my reflector along since it works wonders for adding in a catchlight on those cloudy days and honestly, the subject usually cracks up when the extra pair of hands is awkwardly trying to position the reflector. If you don't have an extra pair of hands, you can still have it for headshots, just ahve the subject hold it at about waste height and it gets rid of some ugly shadows - plus, I tell them it is the quickest way to get a tan



Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

Just the other day I was thinking that I hadn't seen you post here for a long while.  I missed this thread when it was posted (I was camping that week).  Anyway, thanks for sharing and especially for sharing the shooting and P.P. info.  I'm still blown away by how talented you are...especially at your age.  Wow.

As I was looking through the shots...I was wondering when you got the 85mm F1.2...only to find out that it's borrowed.  That is one sweet lens and insanely expensive.

Thanks again for sharing with us...wow.


----------



## bellacat (Jul 17, 2008)

as always your work is amazing. I love it all. thanks so much for posting your PP info. I am still struggling with it all so its nice of you to share


----------



## abbottd2 (Jul 17, 2008)

What camera are you using?


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 17, 2008)

No problemo! 

Big Mike things have been SO busy lately but I always make sure to at least lurk on TPF everyday.  Luckily it is mostly photography taking up my time as opposed to real work!  I was thinking we need to do another meet-up and this time I _will_ make it since I have my own set of wheels this year round!  The 85mm is a lens you put on and you feel so pro - it's ridiculous 

Abbottd2: I shoot with a Canon 1ds Mark II (which is also kind of permenantly borrowed) but I still use my Rebel XT all the time as well


----------



## zendianah (Jul 18, 2008)

I love your work!!


----------



## JDBB (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey peanuts. Beautiful work! I have a question though (anyone feel free to answer). How do you sign your pictures like that? What is the font? How do you get that glossy kinda transparent effect? Love it


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you using any form of off camera light for #1 or is it all natural? Love it.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 15, 2008)

mmmmmmmm 85 1.2, i've been drooling over that lens for a while now!  love the first shot in particular... your work is great


----------



## Brutus (Aug 29, 2008)

Top notch in my opinion. I love the depth of field in the first one, although not so much the pose.


----------



## William Petruzzo (Aug 29, 2008)

Ohh, I covet the lens use in number 1. Great shots here, really great.


----------



## pongerts (Aug 30, 2008)

great work!

thanks a lot for the info on the steps you did.

I do hope more peeps here would do the same...

it's very helpful for us beginners. 

thanks!!!!


----------



## Gabby (Aug 30, 2008)

Im very much impressed!!very good job!!professionally taken..


----------



## maytay20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Very good job I am impressed by them!  I may have to rent the 85mm to give it a try.  You were about 1hour from me while there. I live in MI!  Next time you are in town let me know I would love to assist you in some shooting just to learn some new stuff!


----------

